# MINI once again among the winners in the 'Resale Value Giants'



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Purchasing a new vehicle of the British premium brand MINI is a worthwhile investment. The buyer can be sure of driving fun, individual style and premium quality as well as relying on a particularly high level of value retention. For years now, MINI models have been among the winners in the "Resale Value Giants" ranking published in "Focus Online". In the current list, a MINI leads the way in two vehicle categories. The new MINI One 3 door (75 kW/102 hp; combined fuel consumption: 4.8 - 4.7 l/100 km; combined CO2 emissions: 111 - 109 g/km) is certified as having the lowest percentage loss in value among small cars, while the same applies to the new MINI One Clubman (75 kW/102 hp; combined fuel consumption: 5.3 - 5.1 l/100 km; combined CO2 emissions: 124 - 119 g/km) in the compact segment. These assessments are based on analyses carried out by the Saarbrücken market research institute Bähr & Fess Forecasts. The study looks at the anticipated development in value of current new cars over the next four years.

Given their diverse qualities and enormous popularity, the two MINI "resale value giants" have everything it takes to attract a high level of demand on the used car market. For the MINI One 3 door the market experts predict a resale value of 56.5 per cent of the current retail price in four years' time. The latest generation of the original in the premium segment of small cars has already come out top of its class in previous "Resale Value Giant" rankings. So it comes as no surprise that "Focus online" arrives at a positive conclusion this time round: "The MINI One is a sound investment."

Meanwhile the MINI One Clubman does even better in the current analysis: after a period of four years, this car is predicted to have a resale value of 58 per cent of its original purchase price. The modern reinterpretation of a shooting brake with four side doors, two split doors at the rear and a versatile interior was included in the compact class assessment for the first time and "instantly took its place on the winner's rostrum", as "Focus online" reported.

For the current "Resale Value Giant" ranking, the model range was once again scrutinized in a total of 16 vehicle categories. In their forecasts, the automotive market experts take into account not just the characteristics of each model but also brand image, performance on comparative tests, competition in the specific segment, customer surveys and also general economic developments. Resale value comparison is an important guideline for potential new car buyers when making a purchase decision. Ultimately the difference between purchase price and resale value is a key cost factor. The new MINI Generation performs well here just as it does in terms of efficiency, thereby offering a perfect combination of driving fun and economy.


----------



## blue dragon (Aug 10, 2011)

What a load of baloney. Traded in my 12 R40 Countryman S all 4 loaded with 52k km after 4 years of use and got less than 42% of the original price paid. Combined with how Mini Canada treats its customers refusing to say how batteries will fail (no failure model), but refusing to cover batteries while under the warranty period, we opted for an F48 X1 instead of an F60 countryman.
Never again, Mini canada is a company willing to lose a customer over a $100 cost for a battery I will dissuade every single person I can from buying a Mini


----------



## blue dragon (Aug 10, 2011)

...R60, not R40


----------

